# UNPHASED15 - Sun 24th May 2015



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

As discussed at last night's NW meet, we have a stand for 10 to 15 cars at Unphased15.

After the huge success of Unphased's first German car show last year, next year's show will be at Longridge Showground in Preston (PR3 3PQ).

*The meeting place on Sunday, so I can hand out the club stand passes, is as follows:

The Plough Inn car park
187 Preston Road
Grimsargh
Preston PR2 5JR

We need to be on the showground no later than 8.00 am so please arrive no later than 7.40 am.*










This event is open to TTOC and TTF members, so please let me know if you would like a place on the stand.

1. Cloud
2. So Slow
3. ImolaTT
4. The Phantom Lord
5. shane100
6. John-H
7. Haiych / BeastleeUK
8. Sonatina
9. shshivji 
10. TTrickymk3
11.Marco34 
12. Carbon Phil 
13.blackpoolfc


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Shane and John, added to the list, thanks for the replies


----------



## BeastleeUK (Nov 6, 2014)

Put us down for this as well please. Looks like a busy month


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Karen - not double booked on this one so should be able to make it


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Thanks Karen - not double booked on this one so should be able to make it


Great news John 



BeastleeUK said:


> Put us down for this as well please. Looks like a busy month


Thanks Lee, I've added you to the list


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm probably in for this 

Last year was good fun!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

neil_audiTT said:


> I'm probably in for this
> 
> Last year was good fun!


Excellent, I've added you to the list. It should be bigger and better next year.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll be sending out PM's in the next couple of weeks to update all the car spec sheets, and get details of any cars I don't have on file.

There's still time to book a place on the stand, so let me know


----------



## TTrickymk3 (Apr 8, 2015)

Could you stick my name down please Karen if there's still space?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

TTrickymk3 said:


> Could you stick my name down please Karen if there's still space?


Consider it done!


----------



## TTrickymk3 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you very much! Looking forward to this one!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Unphased 15 is fast approaching. There's still time, so please let me know if you would like a place on the club stand so I know how many passes to apply for.


----------



## BeastleeUK (Nov 6, 2014)

Karen, unfortunately we will be on the other side of the country the night before and won't be able to get to this in the morning. Unless we can join after 10am we won't be able to make it for the stand.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Still Ok for this one


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

BeastleeUK said:


> Korea, unfortunately we will be on the other side of the country the night before and won't be able to get to this in the morning. Unless we can join after 10am we won't be able to make it for the stand.


Hi Lee

I don't think there will be any car movement allowed once the show opens at 9am. I will check and get back to you as soon as possible.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Still Ok for this one


Great news John.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Cloud said:


> BeastleeUK said:
> 
> 
> > Korea, unfortunately we will be on the other side of the country the night before and won't be able to get to this in the morning. Unless we can join after 10am we won't be able to make it for the stand.
> ...


Hi Lee

I've just had a reply back from Arron Earnshaw of the Unphased team and it will be OK for you to arrive late. I've given him your name, car and registration number details and they will look out for you. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I've received the club stand passes and have found a possible meeting place for the morning of the show, so I can hand them out. Will have a look over the weekend and post up details.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi,

I've bought a ticket now so I'm officially going.  New venue looks better so it should be good with all the gear and a good bunch of people on the list (plus some I've not met) to spend the day with. Just got to get Kurt interested now :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> I've bought a ticket now so I'm officially going.


Excellent news, should be a fantastic day 8)



Marco34 said:


> Just got to get Kurt interested now :lol:


Come on Kurt ..... You know you want to!!! :-*


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Go on then put me down on the list


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

blackpoolfc said:


> Go on then put me down on the list


Yay, knew we'd get you!!! I was about to move up to 'stalker mode' to wear you down :lol:


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

blackpoolfc said:


> Go on then put me down on the list


Excellent, Kurt

Just ordered my tickets!


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

I take it Karen we just get the tickets off you on the day


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

blackpoolfc said:


> I take it Karen we just get the tickets off you on the day


I've PM'd you details Kurt.



The Phantom Lord said:


> Just ordered my tickets!


Excellent, should be a good show.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Karen,just bought my ticket


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

blackpoolfc said:


> Go on then put me down on the list


That didn't take much :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

t'mill said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > Go on then put me down on the list
> ...


No it didn't I was named and shamed.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

blackpoolfc said:


> t'mill said:
> 
> 
> > blackpoolfc said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Nice one Kurt, you know you'll enjoy laughing at the real rubber n dubbers with hacked at wheel arches. You just need to get some drain pipe jeans that fit half way down your arse and a baseball cap you can wear to one side. Job done!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> You just need to get some drain pipe jeans that fit half way down your arse


Please don't!


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Marco34 said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > t'mill said:
> ...


Just sorting out a selection of pliers and hammers to sort our wheel arches out so we all fit in. Think there's going to be a mass p take from us all so on that note should be a good laugh


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll bring the hacksaw to cut the springs down........!

Marco, you're low enough........ :lol:


----------



## TTrickymk3 (Apr 8, 2015)

Looking forward to this one, it'll be the first show I've done this year. Trying to "borrow" a pair of TT Coupe showroom plates from work.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

TTrickymk3 said:


> Looking forward to this one, it'll be the first show I've done this year. Trying to "borrow" a pair of TT Coupe showroom plates from work.


Can you "borrow" us all a pair? :lol:

Did you get my email with the spec sheet Rick?


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Ticket arrived this morning


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

blackpoolfc said:


> Ticket arrived this morning


Excellent


----------



## TTrickymk3 (Apr 8, 2015)

Cloud said:


> TTrickymk3 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to this one, it'll be the first show I've done this year. Trying to "borrow" a pair of TT Coupe showroom plates from work.
> ...


I haven't received an email with a spec sheet?

I'll see how many plates I can find at work. Not sure if we'll have many but will have a dig around in the sales cupboard


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

TTrickymk3 said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > TTrickymk3 said:
> ...


Don't get yourself in trouble at work!

Could you PM me your email address ( I must have got it wrong) and I'll send you a spec sheet to fill in.


----------



## TTrickymk3 (Apr 8, 2015)

Found it! Sorry I was looking in the wrong email account :roll: Hopefully I've sent you a filled out version just now, not that there's much to put on other than the standard equipment :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

TTrickymk3 said:


> Found it! Sorry I was looking in the wrong email account :roll: Hopefully I've sent you a filled out version just now, not that there's much to put on other than the standard equipment :lol:


Thanks for that, I'll print it off at work tomorrow.


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

I'll be there for the morning if the weathers ok


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Skid Mark said:


> I'll be there for the morning if the weathers ok


Hope to see you next Sunday, fingers crossed it's at least dry. I have shelter, just in case.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

blackpoolfc said:


> Ticket arrived this morning


Not received mine yet. Hmmm :roll:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

So Slow said:


> I'll bring the hacksaw to cut the springs down........!
> 
> Marco, you're low enough........ :lol:


I am yes. Got to keep the sump and DSG box in mind now!


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Its not so much a ticket more of a wristband. On another note who edited my post earlier to take a naughty word out


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

blackpoolfc said:


> On another note who edited my post earlier to take a naughty word out


Ha ha, I hadn't noticed!!! Could do with them editing you in person next Sunday! :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

blackpoolfc said:


> Its not so much a ticket more of a wristband. On another note who edited my post earlier to take a naughty word out


It's arrived. The free sticker is well worth it! :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> The free sticker is well worth it! :lol:


I expect to see it in your back window on Sunday Mark! :roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I've updated the first page with details of the meeting place close to the showground for Sunday morning, and you should all have a PM.


----------



## TTrickymk3 (Apr 8, 2015)

I'll be bringing my diagnostics computer with me if anyone on the stand has any warning lights or anything looking at.

See you all on Sunday.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

TTrickymk3 said:


> I'll be bringing my diagnostics computer with me if anyone on the stand has any warning lights or anything looking at.
> 
> See you all on Sunday.


You may regret saying that .... form an orderly queue everyone! :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's all getting hectic. The car's still loaded up with all the stuff from the show last weekend :roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> It's all getting hectic. The car's still loaded up with all the stuff from the show last weekend :roll:


Just think of all the extra weight affecting your fuel consumption!  Hope you've no foodstuffs going mouldy in there!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The car's not moved since then and I eat it all 

I may have some special toffee with me by Sunday :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> I may have some special toffee with me by Sunday :wink:


Going off last year's show, there'll be a lot of 'special cigarettes' there too!! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Or special cakes


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Looking forward to this. John-H .... pop a guitar in the boot!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> I may have some special toffee with me by Sunday :wink:


The forecast is for rain so no worries about it melting in the sunshine :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sonatina said:


> Looking forward to this. John-H .... pop a guitar in the boot!


Splendid idea Mark [smiley=guitarist.gif]



A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I may have some special toffee with me by Sunday :wink:
> ...


Yes but I got to eat an enormous toffee last time :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> The forecast is for rain so no worries about it melting in the sunshine :roll:


It's forecast to rain for the first part of the morning, then brighten up. 



John-H said:


> Yes but I got to eat an enormous toffee last time :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Yes but I got to eat an enormous toffee last time :wink:


 [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Sonatina said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to this. John-H .... pop a guitar in the boot!
> ...


Has anyone else got this image in their head? Not sure which is Mark and which is John :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

I didn't but I have now and to make it worse keep humming the tune to myself. THANKS


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

You're welcome! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll speak to you on Sunday about it


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Will look forward to it! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

All cleaned and polished


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've not done mine yet but the weather is good.

I went to the old sweet shop in Frodsham earlier to procure some handmade Dark Chocolate Riley's Toffee Rolls made to a recently rediscovered old recipe but unfortunately the expected delivery has not arrived (we think the courier has eaten them) and since the publicity on the BBC Radio 4 Food Programme, their sock of the Milk Chocolate version has sold out [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Undeterred and at no expense spared, in order not to disappoint your anticipated manducatory delight and salivary expectation of their peerless product, I have procured some Riley's Butter Toffee brittle which I hope will serve for compensatory substitutinary palatability. The shop gave me some extra too - nice people


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> The shop gave me some extra too - nice people


You must have looked hungry!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just finished polishing and loaded the car with all the big/heavy stuff.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Just tucked it up for the night


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just about to buff my shiny too :wink:


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Won't be there as I'm working from 12 tonight until 8am tomorrow morning. Hope you all have a great time. I'm currently in the process of respraying the lower grills, on the second coat of primer.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Keep up the good work Diarmuid. See you at the next one I hope


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

clewb said:


> Hope you all have a great time.


Thanks Diarmuid. See you at Haigh Hall.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

An early night tonight, up at 5 am tomorrow. :x

I'll see everyone at the Plough in the morning. We'll be leaving for the showground at 7.45 am, so please don't be late as we need to arrive for 8 am.


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Just finished cleaning, car packed

See you all in morning (early!)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

The Phantom Lord said:


> Just finished cleaning, car packed
> 
> See you all in morning (early!)


See you in the morning


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Have a great time all  I hope the weather will be kind to you [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Been a busy day, washing and waxing the TT, fixed the airbag too and the S3 brake light before cooking a curry, plastering a wall corner and now a well earned hot bath. See you in the morning


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

See you all soon.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Its pouring down again


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I know! :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I hope it will brighten up for you on all aspects and fronts!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for making it a good day, and winning best club stand was the icing on the cake! Just got home, will post some of my pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

It was a good day thanks Karen


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations on winning the best club stand. Well done 8)

Looking forward to the pictures


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Congratulations on winning the best club stand. Well done 8)
> 
> Looking forward to the pictures


Thanks Dani


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

blackpoolfc said:


> It was a good day thanks Karen


The sun came out eventually. 8)


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you Karen for a really good day


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for your efforts Karen. I needed two coats by the end of the day with the wind chill.

Thanks for the guitar performance Mark - masterful


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Thanks for your efforts Karen. I needed two coats by the end of the day with the wind chill.
> 
> Thanks for the guitar performance Mark - masterful


Good to see you John. I've just about thawed out!


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Great day! Cheers for the great organisation today  and well deserved trophy 

Shak


----------



## moy24 (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone got any pictures from the show so I can see what I missed.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

moy24 said:


> Anyone got any pictures from the show so I can see what I missed.


Just finished downloading some...


----------



## moy24 (Oct 23, 2014)

I wish I was there but just too far from where I am. Hopefully I can join you boys when you have a meet of show a bit close.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Great day all. The show itself was 'ok' but the people made it.  Thanks Karen for organising another flawless event. I think the cars stood out today for being super clean and tastefully modified. A big thanks to Phil for his information stands, I think these really added an extra edge. Good to have the MK3 and Rick today, thanks again for your bits and bobs, very thoughtful of you.

You had to be there to appreciate shorts man, pouring rain and wind with skimpy shorts. I found a pic of him..


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Shiver


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes the shorts man,never mind he thought he looked good. Again another big thanks to Rick for the goodies much appreciated.
I hope our resident care bear got home OK


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

John-H said:


> Thanks for your efforts Karen. I needed two coats by the end of the day with the wind chill.
> 
> Thanks for the guitar performance Mark - masterful


Cheers John. Your Heitor Villa-Lobos prelude is cooking nicely!

Another ace day - blummin cold though and windy, still the sun came out. Crackin laugh with Kurt and the crew, plus a trophy to boot .... 
:wink: 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

blackpoolfc said:


> I hope our resident care bear got home OK


  :wink: 
Put the hood back up on the way into Liverpool to blend in with the locals! :lol:

Cheers mate. We had a good laugh there.

Mark


----------



## TTrickymk3 (Apr 8, 2015)

blackpoolfc said:


> Yes the shorts man,never mind he thought he looked good. Again another big thanks to Rick for the goodies much appreciated.
> I hope our resident care bear got home OK


Not a problem at all, thanks for having me on the club stand, was good to meet you guys again and some new faces.


----------



## BeastleeUK (Nov 6, 2014)

Cloud said:


> Thanks to everyone for making it a good day, and winning best club stand was the icing on the cake! Just got home, will post some of my pics as soon as I can.


Karen,

thanks for a great day, despite arriving late and leaving early Sophie and I enjoyed the day. 'The Hangover' missed out this time :lol:

That award was a no brainer, the layout and information stands put the club head and shoulders above the ragtag bunch that was out there. With the Lancs show earlier in the month and the excellent work again this time I think they should ask for consultation on future events :wink:

Here's a few photos I managed to get :










































Heidi also asked me to pick up a 'Tramp Stamp' as she calls it...this seemed appropriate:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Some good pics there Lee. I love the tramp stamp! :lol:


----------

